# Schnörkelrahmen für Etikett



## blumi (24. August 2004)

Ich möchte für ein Etikett einen Schnörkelrahmen (oder wie man so etwas nennt) erstellen.

Könnte mit Photoshop oder Corel Draw arbeiten. 

Wie kann ich so etwas erstellen?

Oder gibt es dafür Vorlagen?

Danke


----------

